# Question for parents



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

How much do the extracurricular activities for the kiddos cost? Music lessons, all the sports, dance, etc.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

TML said:


> How much do the extracurricular activities for the kiddos cost? Music lessons, all the sports, dance, etc.


That really is a 'how long is a piece of string' question. 

It depends on - 
- where you live in the country/city
- what school your kids go to
- what sport or instruments they play
- what quality of equipment you're prepared to buy
- whether there are locally funded activities or you have to go private

To give you an example - swimming at the local baths in Howick is free - but you can bet your bottom dollar that the extracurricular activities at St Kentigerns school on the same road will cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

Well that's no help  lol

actually I was hoping parents would divulge what they pay/paid. 
But I suppose it will be a wait and see game.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Really, Topcat is absolutely right. Prices vary HUGELY depending on where you live. I lived in Tauranga (Western BOP) for 3 years before moving to Ohope (Eastern BOP). Swimming at the hydroslide pool in Tauranga cost us $19 for the family....WITHOUT paying the extra for the slide!!! Now, my entire family can go for $12 INCLUDING the hydroslide!! Swim lessons per term were $140 in Tauranga, but $70 per term in Whakatane.
Rippa rugby for my son in Tauranga was $90 for the season, and it's $60 here in Eastern BOP. Dancing is the same...anywhere between $10 and $30 per hour. Expect to pay roughly $30 a term for a school-based programme. Obviously, the more activities the more cost. It can get expensive! And all school sports are played on Saturday mornings...try managing that if you have 3 kids of varying activities!!!
Hope this helps???


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

jenswaters said:


> Really, Topcat is absolutely right. Prices vary HUGELY depending on where you live. I lived in Tauranga (Western BOP) for 3 years before moving to Ohope (Eastern BOP). Swimming at the hydroslide pool in Tauranga cost us $19 for the family....WITHOUT paying the extra for the slide!!! Now, my entire family can go for $12 INCLUDING the hydroslide!! Swim lessons per term were $140 in Tauranga, but $70 per term in Whakatane.
> Rippa rugby for my son in Tauranga was $90 for the season, and it's $60 here in Eastern BOP. Dancing is the same...anywhere between $10 and $30 per hour. Expect to pay roughly $30 a term for a school-based programme. Obviously, the more activities the more cost. It can get expensive! And all school sports are played on Saturday mornings...try managing that if you have 3 kids of varying activities!!!
> Hope this helps???


I understand where your coming from. 
All your quotes are about half what we pay in our area of the states. I was dreading seeing the triple figures for everything! 
Though hubby is quick to point out the gear will make up for it & then some.... 

I have 4 kids- 3 of em are 4yrs & under. Lol I can see my weekends becoming very very busy in the coming years!  

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, but if you go to akld expect to at least double those prices easily. Supporting equipment is very expensive here ...having family in the States will prove to be invaluable as the cost of all sports apparel here is stupid! Sneakers and specialist sports shoes are classic examples. However, my point of reference is simply that "if I was going to watch my kids doing sport anywhere inthe world, I would rather be here paying higher prices than anywhere else"!
Hope this helps


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

jenswaters said:


> Yeah, but if you go to akld expect to at least double those prices easily. Supporting equipment is very expensive here ...having family in the States will prove to be invaluable as the cost of all sports apparel here is stupid! Sneakers and specialist sports shoes are classic examples. However, my point of reference is simply that "if I was going to watch my kids doing sport anywhere inthe world, I would rather be here paying higher prices than anywhere else"!
> Hope this helps


 I agree- whole heartedly so. 

We'll certainly keep most of our financial elements open in the states. Thankfully my parents live in a tax free area so that'll come in handy! 

Again, thanks for your comment


----------

